
Sega Astro City Mini - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/7/21315726/sega-astro-city-mini-arcade-cabinet-retro-price-japan
======
bookofjoe
[https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/07/segas-next-retro-
hard...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/07/segas-next-retro-hardware-
is-a-1-6th-scale-multi-game-arcade-cabinet/)

